# Best UDS Drum Temp Thermometer for the money?



## 777funk (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been just monitoring the outside of the drum with a non contact but I'm sure the inside is much hotter by the rate that the meat has been cooking. I've gone cooler each time and that's seemed to help. I may be ok just to keep using that as the temps are predictable with my method.

But I'm curious, is there a good thermometer I can drill a hole and install on my drum?

Would I be better off getting a wireless type?


----------



## jamielamb (Nov 2, 2015)

I researched a lot before building my UDS and I concluded that a built in thermometer was not worth it because the temperatures at the edge of the drum can sometimes be 50 degrees different than the center (depending on heat diffuser).  Also, the thermometer can get in the way of removing grates and the charcoal basket.  I use a Maverick ET-733 in my UDS and it works great.  I built a mini WSM long ago and installed a built in thermometer and regret that I installed it because I ignore it.  It is a high quality Tel Tru, but I rely on my Maverick because I can clip the probe almost anywhere inside.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

The dual probe Maverick ET-733 is on my Christmas list and I want it for this very purpose, monitoring smoker temp along with meat temp.

With that said, I still plan on putting a dial thermometer in my E-ECB just so I can see what the temp is if I don't have a digital therm set up.

I am looking at the 2" River Country adjustable Pro Series Therm. It's well reviewed on Amazon and is adjustable to I can make sure its accurate. It's also decently priced and has a warranty I believe. 

The edge temp might be different but that is something you would have to test in your own smoker. Also I plan on mounting mine in the lid instead of the side so that it doesn't get in the way of grate and such.

Just my personal thoughts on it.


----------

